# Rib rack -- worth it?



## dougbennett (Aug 27, 2008)

So some other 'cue sites say to not use a rib rack and always smoke bone-side down? Does anyone here use rib racks? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## jslat (Aug 27, 2008)

Pros: Fit more ribs. Necessary on a BGE.

Cons: Harder to keep ribs moist. At low temp, most of the basting liquid will simply run off. Same thing with rendered fat. 

But I use it all the time on the BGE. If I have enough surface to put the ribs flat, I do it.


----------



## richtee (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey JS... Stop by the Roll Call forum and introduce yourself.... smoker type/s, experience, location, etc. We're a nosy bunch ya see... plus it helps us help you out should ya need any.  Welcome to SMF!


----------



## richtee (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree on the bone side down. Rib racks to me are only used when absolutely needed. It's just harder to smoke 'em sideways for me. The mop runs off, and they seem to take more time, and tend to be less moist. Or it seems that way. I mean they help...but ONLY to get more on the smoker, at a small quality cost I believe.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 27, 2008)

I am a fan of them for the space savings.  Let's me put in 8 racks where only 3 would fit laying flat.  The cooks where I don't need the space, I don't bother with them, but that is just because it seems easier to just toss them on the grate, I haven't noticed any decrease in quality having them in racks, but I don't mop or anything either, so there is nothing to run off.   I use racks at the comps and have done alright.......but who knows, maybe I would have wond the damn things if it weren't for the racks.


----------

